# New Evo ?



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

To me it looks like a cross between a Focus, a Mitsubishi, a Modeo, etc, etc :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

OMG what a dogs breakfast! :?

It's intersting that they say "This is the current thinking for the Lancer EVO X's design, although it may change" ....

.... I'd lay money on it changing once that design fgoes public!

Personally i think you will have to go a long way to beat the EVO VII's front nose!


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

I'm getting a bit of Peugeot 407 at the front with some Alfa-age at the back.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif]

Look like a Chyrlser Neon that got covered in glue then ram-raided Halfords.

While I'm not a huge fan of the current Evo styling, at least it is what it is. This thing is neither nowt or summat.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Disgusting. [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> it is what it is


Wise words mate :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TBH all the Evo's look shite and this one especially ( sorry Stu ) and anyone who says they look nice needs their head looking at. Then again you dont buy a car like that for its looks just for its handling and performance (hope i've redeemed myself Stu :wink: )


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I see ford puma at the front and the midships and rear are deffo Alfa 156


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ugly


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > it is what it is
> ...


That was diplomacy.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yikes [smiley=end.gif]

Damian


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> TBH all the Evo's look shite and this one especially ( sorry Stu ) and anyone who says they look nice needs their head looking at.


sorry Mate, but i couldn't disagree more. :!: The EVO VII appearing in your rear view mirror is probably one of the most menacing sights on the road! It may not be 'pretty', but it's not meant to, its supposed to look like a pure 'Rally Slag', which is gorgeous IMO


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Bit late for April fools isn't it :?: :?: :?: :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carisma. :wink:


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > TBH all the Evo's look shite and this one especially ( sorry Stu ) and anyone who says they look nice needs their head looking at.
> ...


You've missed off the last bit of what i wrote



> Then again you dont buy a car like that for its looks just for its handling and performance (hope i've redeemed myself Stu )
> 
> Yes it does look menacing but that doesn't mean its not an ugly car, its a 5 door saloon at the end of the day and if it had a standard 2.0 ltr engine in it you wouldn't buy it you probably buy a Vectra or Mondeo. You buy it purely for it performance and handling not looks.
> Jonah


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> TBH all the Evo's look shite and this one especially ( sorry Stu ) and anyone who says they look nice needs their head looking at. Then again you dont buy a car like that for its looks just for its handling and performance (hope i've redeemed myself Stu :wink: )


The Evo X looks like something DeLorean (even though they have been fecked for 10 years) have been recommissioned to do for "Back to the Future 59 and a half" Truly the "Margaret Beckett" of Jap rally cars!

I like the looks of the VII and the VIII and also the V. Each to their own...I bought the TT as it's LOOKS outweighed performance - the Evo the other way round. Each to their own- my mum saus the car looks like "Colin McRae's butler's car" which I thought was quite funny.



kmpowell said:


> jonah said:
> 
> 
> > TBH all the Evo's look shite and this one especially ( sorry Stu ) and anyone who says they look nice needs their head looking at.
> ...


Cheers Kev 
I agree:


















http://www.picman.co.uk took this picture - awesome quality pics and a recommendation for any trackday to have him there!


----------

